# BBF vs. FVF



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I've got a pipe loaded with each and am going to take a stab at a comparison. Anyone else care to put in their 2 cents on a comparison of Sam Gawith's Best Brown Flake and Full Virginia Flake?


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I've never smoked either but am looking forward to your opinion!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

They seem generally similar to me, but I would say BBF is a tad sweeter & milder.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

BBF has never sent my head spinning; FVF has. FVF seems to have a bit more flavor to me as well, but that's just me.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Never had BBF, but FVF is awesome! Smooth, delicious, strong, and let's not forget about that flavor! My goodness, it is probably the best tasting Virginia out there that I've had IMO.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> *BBF has never sent my head spinning; FVF has*. FVF seems to have a bit more flavor to me as well, but that's just me.


Here's a long shot, but maybe because its *FULL* Virginia Flake ... :hmm:

For the OP - I didn't care for BBF much, but I only had a wee bit of a sample that someone sent me. FVF on the other hand, I have pounds put away arty:


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Tonight.. Anniversary Kake it is.. LOL

On any other day, either one of those would do nicely.

I have loaded a bowl 50/50 with those too. Try it.
Very Nice.


Vin


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Just finished the bowl of BBF. Now to refresh the palate for a few minutes and move on to the FVF.

Interesting posts/opinions, all. I'll add my take after the bowl of FVF.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Just finished the bowl of BBF. Now to refresh the palate for a few minutes and move on to the FVF.
> 
> Interesting posts/opinions, all. I'll add my take after the bowl of FVF.


Soooooo?????


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

OK. Here is my take.

As others have stated, the FVF is stronger and fuller flavored.

As for the strength: The beginning and middle of the bowl were not very different than the BBF. However, towards the end of the bowl of FVF, I could feel the invisible "hand of Nick" sliding up the back of my neck and underneath the back of my skull where it began to sqeeze my brain ever so gently. As I type, I have the lingering feeling of being somewhat of a marionette, with FVF pulling the strings and making me dance. I think that this is one of the reasons so many enjoy this good flake.

As for the flavor: To me they both start out very similar. Both have the characteristic virginia taste and smoothness. However about a third of the way in, the FVF begins to separate itself from its little brother. It begins to show some of the moss on its back and the long dusty whiskers it has accumulated. These nuances develop continually down to the bottom getting gradually stronger and more pronounced.

The BBF remains rather like it began all the way to the bottom of the bowl, requiring no relights and burning down completely to a fine grey ash. Very nice, very pleasant, tasty quality leaf.

The difference between the two in flavor is difficult to capture, but to me FVF develops a quality of mustiness and dank, organic antiquity. Something akin to the sensation of descending into the cellar of an old winery or going into the archive room in a library on its deepest floor in its dimmest and most remote wing. It takes me to a place where old leather-bound tomes need to be dusted off and their yellowed pages crackle when turned.

The difference between the two is akin to taking a wedge-shaped hunk of well-aged stilton cheese and slicing off the rind with about a third of the softer, inner section. The innermost soft and creamy and delightfully flavorful section is BBF. The outer section also has that soft and creamy and delightfully flavorful component, but it also has the added pungence and sharpness of the rind- this part is the FVF.

I will be adding more of both to my cellar.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Excellent review, Mr. Diodon. I haven't yet tried FVF, but BBF is one of my favorite Virginias. I have some FVF aging in the cellar, but at my age I have to be very careful with high nic blends. Maybe aging will tame it a bit. I know aging will also do wonders for it taste-wise, which may be an understatement.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Awesome review!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Indeed, great review!!


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the comparison. I've never tried BBF but found some at such a great price that I bought a pound for the cellar. I figure it will age nicely as well.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Well written review(s)! Now if I could only pronounce your username .....


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Excellent review sir, I agree with everthing except for the nic hit, I don't get any from either. That may be a personal matter though.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Well written review(s)! Now if I could only pronounce your username .....


I believe it is pronounced SMITH


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Great review Smitty. I really like the FVF and have some BBF coming this week.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> Well written review(s)! Now if I could only pronounce your username .....


It's spelled "diodon nepheligina", but it's pronouned "throatwarbler mangrove".


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

MarkC said:


> It's spelled "diodon nepheligina", but it's pronouned "throatwarbler mangrove".


My mistake on the pronunciation. Thanks Graham..I mean Mark.

Still a great review though Throaty.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice review. I've been smoking bulk Best Brown and find it spot on. Haven't tried the FVF but I've got a tin in the cellar.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

MarkC said:


> It's spelled "diodon nepheligina", but it's pronouned "throatwarbler mangrove".


Hey, hey. That's Mr. Luxury Yacht, if you please. And why are you staring at my nose? :loco:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *MarkC*  
_It's spelled "diodon nepheligina", but it's pronouned "throatwarbler mangrove".

_


Diodon nepheligina said:


> Hey, hey. That's Mr. Luxury Yacht, if you please. And why are you staring at my nose? :loco:


Obscure Monty Python references aside, and you had me laughing MarkC, thanks for the nice comments to all. I was feeling mighty fine and waxing a little poetic last night. In fact, I think I'll do it again tonight. Loading up the BBF right now...:bounce:


----------

